# I'm cold and lonely...



## Corry (Nov 10, 2004)

No one has posted in here since October 28th!!!! :shock:  My urge to do alt work is deteriorating...come on people!!!  If you don't start getting me into this, I might have to actually SAVE money by not buying poloroid stuff!!!!!


----------



## oriecat (Nov 11, 2004)

I finally got my slide printer working again.  Not sure what it;s problem was... so I have a couple polas to lift here very soon...


----------



## terri (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank god, Orie!!   I can't be relied upon to come up with new stuff every week now that my festivals are over for the year - and I remind you all - I'M OUT OF POLAROID FILM!!!    :cry:   

You know when I'm posting nothing but the sepia stuff, the fridge is close to empty.     

Happily, I am working again and will no doubt be paying a long-overdue visit to B&H very soon.   :twisted: 

I'm glad you were able to get the little bugger fixed, Orie.   Any clue what was wrong with it?    :scratch:


----------



## oriecat (Nov 11, 2004)

Not a clue!  I took the batteries out again, looked at the contacts, and they look perfect.  I must have had it switched on because I put the batteries back in and then I hear it making noise.  I try it set it up back down and it doesn't do anything. So I fiddle with it some more, pushing the batteries in pretty firmly to get a good contact and it comes back.  I dunno, just must be kinda loose somewhere or something.  Probably won't want to work next time I try it, but at least now I know it just keep trying. 

Congrats on the new job!  Anything fun and exciting?


----------



## ferny (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm waiting for the weather to do something before I use some more Polaroid film. Right now the leaves are dropping but that's it. Bare trees and grey sky. When we get a nice cold frost I might go outside and see what I can get. So you can be bored by my photos whilst I'm suffering from pneumonia.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep Im with ferny. Im waiting till everything unuglies itself.


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Yep Im with ferny. Im waiting till everything unuglies itself.



Now, kids....that's not the Spirit of the P-team, is it???       I expect us all to be innovative and not detered by crappy weather!   &lt;&lt;&lt;---feel free to throw that back in my face when I say the same thing some day.    


Orie, I'm doing the same old thing: medical practice management.  I'm with a neurologist now, which is different.  I've been in primary care for years.   The same, only different.   What the hell....if it keeps me in film, Polaroid and what-have-you, I can't complain.    :sillysmi:


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 13, 2004)

Terri:  you do art festivals?

Ever venture down to florida for the Gasparilla arts festival?


I need to get back into a polaroid-a-thon this weekend.  I inherited some 669 film to play with.  I will have to see what slides want to be printed.


----------



## ferny (Nov 13, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Now, kids....that's not the Spirit of the P-team, is it???       I expect us all to be innovative and not detered by crappy weather!   &lt;&lt;&lt;---feel free to throw that back in my face when I say the same thing some day.


It's the really crap weather that I'm waiting for. :mrgreen:

Of course, when it arrives I'll look at it and say "sod that!" and snuggle back into bed.


And yup, I'm going to remember that quote.


----------



## oriecat (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm gonna remember the phrase "sod that!"


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I'm gonna remember the phrase "sod that!"



Me, too!   

Ambrosia: yes I do festivals.   Haven't ventured out of state yet, I just started early this year.   Have had enough local success to want to stay with it, don't know about going out of state for one, though.   Art is a tough sell, not like jewelry or pottery or the myriad of other things I see in the booths around me.   So I want to have a _lot_ of them under my belt before I venture across state lines and incur any major expense to attend one.     

The one you mentioned must be a large one, well attended.   Is it popular?  Have you sold there?


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 14, 2004)

the one i mentioned is HUGE.  it's very well attended, i haven't sold there yet, though.  I think I already missed the deadline for this spring, so I'm going to shoot for next spring.


----------

